# Drill Press Einhell BT-BD501



## heabow (9 Nov 2012)

Hello,

Does anyone know anything about these drill presses - Einhell BT-BD501 - please?

I am looking to buy a decent drill press in the £100 - £125 range unless you can recommend something better.

Thank you

Heabow
(newbie here)


----------



## graduate_owner (9 Nov 2012)

Hi,
I'm not sure that sort of budget will buy you a 'decent' drill press. I bought a Clarke (never again) cheapo some years ago and although it still works, it's never been sturdy or accurate - OK for bashing holes where accuracy doesn't matter but that's all. It's very easy to stall the motor too. Admittedly it cost about half of what you're thinking of spending but if you want something worth having then it's a case of 'think again'. Personally I would save up a bit (actually quite a bit) more and get a real quality tool, or go the second hand route and look for perhaps Fobco, Meddings, Startrite or similar. They crop up occasionally on ebay so I think it's best to be patient and keep looking for a good 'un in your area - unless you need it desperately soon of course, in which case you may have no other options.

There was a forum entry here in September on pillar drills. I don't know how to set a link to it but you may be able to find it from these details:-
author - chippy1970
date - sept 02 2012
subject - old pillar drills

Good luck in your endeavours,

K


----------



## Roughcut (9 Nov 2012)

For a new drill in the price range you have mentioned you can't really expect too much. 
I bought an Axminster bench drill last month, it seems ok to me although it will only get light diy use.
The only thing i've found I am not keen on so far is the keyless chuck as I prefer to lock the chuck positively with a key, but thats just me.
Anyway here's a link: http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ax ... rod719342/


----------



## Losos (10 Nov 2012)

Roughcut":2cds4k99 said:


> I bought an Axminster bench drill last month, it seems ok to me although it will only get light diy use.



Your drill looks similar to one I bought from Axminster last month as well. *Did you have a small flat part 11cms. long with a hole one end and the other end tapered :?: *

I am wondering what it does :lol: it's not on the parts list, not shown on the contents photo, and not mentioned in the assembley or use instructions, so it's a bit of a mystery :?


----------



## Webby (10 Nov 2012)

Sounds like a Drill drift to me with refernce to the description


----------



## condeesteso (10 Nov 2012)

One to look out for secondhand is the old Fobco - they crop up on ebay etc sometimes, very well engineered indeed. But a fair chance they will need a little tlc. Far better made than any lower-price new one in your price range. Definitely worth a look anyway. Good luck in the hunt!


----------



## graduate_owner (10 Nov 2012)

Hi Losos,
If the taper on the part you describe is a gradual one then it sounds like a drift, as Webby suggested.

If you haven't come across these, they're used to remove drills or drill chucks from the quill of a drilling machine when the drills/chucks are a taper fit. There should be a slot in the quill through which you can see the end of the drill/chuck shank, you place the narrow end of the drift through and give the wide end a tap with a hammer to loosen the drill / chuck. 

If you knew that already then please accept my apologies for being patronising (just trying to help, or is that just being very trying!!).

K


----------



## Roughcut (10 Nov 2012)

Losos":3eg7x7vr said:


> Roughcut":3eg7x7vr said:
> 
> 
> > I bought an Axminster bench drill last month, it seems ok to me although it will only get light diy use.
> ...




Yes as others have said it's a Drift for removing the tapered chuck.


----------



## Losos (11 Nov 2012)

graduate_owner":ebpg15ko said:


> Hi Losos,
> If the taper on the part you describe is a gradual one then it sounds like a drift, as Webby suggested.
> 
> If you haven't come across these, they're used to remove drills or drill chucks from the quill of a drilling machine when the drills/chucks are a taper fit. There should be a slot in the quill through which you can see the end of the drill/chuck shank, you place the narrow end of the drift through and give the wide end a tap with a hammer to loosen the drill / chuck.
> ...



Thank you so much K ) I will have a look tomorrow, what you say makes perfect sense  Yes I did have a vague recollectioon about what 'drifts' are but I never thought that they might include a tool in the box, and I never even thought about looking for a slot in the quill, standy for a report tommorrow :lol:


----------



## Losos (12 Nov 2012)

Hi Webby, graduate_owner, Roughcut

Yes, *you are all correct* it is for removing the chuck, the quill has a slot into which the tool fits perfectly.

I hastily went and checked my old benchh drill which I have had for 15 years in case there was a slot on it's quill, *but there isn't* which is shame 'cos I've had problems removing the chuck on that when it needed replacing, I feel a bit foolish that I didn't spot what the tool was for but would have felt a lot worse if the old drill had a slot and I had never used it :lol:

Thanks to all of you for advice.


----------

